# my easy pyraminx solution



## caseyd (Mar 27, 2011)

SO heres how I solve the pyraminx, and its almost all intuitive
so first correct the tips, then line up the edge pieces ( kind of also centers) with one tip and have the edges aligned with the other tips 
there should be 3 unsolved edges
then do this algorithm r' l r l' u l' u' l, to orient the 2 edges on the top facing you (on the unsolved side )
now do the algorithm r' l r l u l u'

thanks and I hope this helps some people
( this is also my first guide, so i hope its a good one)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 27, 2011)

This would be incredibly hard to understand for someone who didn't already know this method. Maybe you could provide pictures or something. Proper grammar and notation would also help to make it easier to follow.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 27, 2011)

Dind't work /understood


----------



## TiLiMayor (Mar 27, 2011)

So tell me, how the hell do tip algorithms would solve a pyraminx?




caseyd said:


> ( this is also my first guide, so i hope its a good one)


I loved this.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 27, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> So tell me, how the hell do tip algorithms would solve a pyraminx?
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this.


 Its like the Yes method... It just does.


----------

